# flathead bottom rigs?



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Was wondering how you all set up bottom rigs for flatheads? Im talkin live bait i just used an egg sinker and swivel with a 2-3 ft long leader and used it that way and was wondering if there were any better ways?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats the way I always do my rigs....Depends on the current what kind and size of sinker i use...If im fishin a lake i will usually use a 2 or 3 oz egg and if im fishing in the river i usually use a 2oz up to 4oz flat bank, no roll, or bank sinker...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

compliments of robby(katfish)from his site,complete with pics and uses for each.they all work well for their intended purpose.
http://www.stormpages.com/katchaser/rig.html


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fish G3 said:


> Was wondering how you all set up bottom rigs for flatheads? Im talkin live bait i just used an egg sinker and swivel with a 2-3 ft long leader and used it that way and was wondering if there were any better ways?


My leaders never go longer than 1 ft


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

As Joey said I usually use a short leader as well...and I always use a lighter leader line than my main line


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Same rig I use and like the other guys I prefer a shorter leader, usually about 8-12". God were all so boring


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the info, i'll see if anything changes tomorrow with a shorter leader


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i wouldnt use a leader any longer then 18 inches long............MOST of my leaders are right around 12 inches long !!!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Atleast I know I am doing something right! Too bad I'm not catching any fish though


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

misfit said:


> compliments of robby(katfish)from his site,complete with pics and uses for each.they all work well for their intended purpose.
> http://www.stormpages.com/katchaser/rig.html


Great post, Misfit!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

The leaders i was using were right at 20 inches, made em 13 today and had the best success for a while...2 flatheads 13.6 and 10.3 and 8 channels from 1-6.2lbs, thanks for the help guys


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link Misfit  

I'll be trying this out asap !!


Good Fishing !!


----------

